# its not all BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## jamess& Alice the beardie (Nov 14, 2010)

heyy i got a bearded dragons 2 weeks ago and was worried so got antoher apparently according to other rfuk bloggers this isnt right! THEY ARE THE BEST THE HAVE EVER BEEN please dont get put off beardies cause someone tells you something you cant do post and i can try my best to help it ent all doom and gllooom !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
: victory:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Well not every bit of advice is doom and gloom - most advice offered here is from personal experience. What I would ask is how old are your beardies? If they are babies then, yes, they may be doing well ATM, but there may well be trouble to come. If they are 2 adult females then you have been lucky getting 2 that will tolerate each other.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Theres a post about 2 beardies, where the bigger sister has just attacked her sibling when they had been together for the past 5 months, and urgent vet treatment is needed.

I would say, yes, all appears well at the moment, but please follow the advice given, that it may well not remain this way.


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> Theres a post about 2 beardies, where the bigger sister has just attacked her sibling when they had been together for the past 5 months, and urgent vet treatment is needed.
> 
> I would say, yes, all appears well at the moment, but please follow the advice given, that it may well not remain this way.


Yeah this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/611309-beardie-attacked.html

And to the OP as jools says, how old are they? And also you need to think about this before introducing a new cage mate http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/262661-quarantine-why-what-where-who.html


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

jamess& Alice the beardie said:


> heyy i got a bearded dragons 2 weeks ago and was worried so got antoher apparently according to other rfuk bloggers this isnt right! THEY ARE THE BEST THE HAVE EVER BEEN please dont get put off beardies cause someone tells you something you cant do post and i can try my best to help it ent all doom and gllooom !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> : victory:


so you have owned bearded dragons for a whole 2 weeks and now your an expert because they have got along together for a very short period of time ? what if they suddenly dont get on and you come home to find one missing a foot or worse.
people gave you advise from previous experience over years of owning these reptiles and from other peoples previous mistakes if you want to learn the hard way thats up to you.
but dont try to discredit people trying to help you have owned beardies for 2 weeks and made 3 posts dont think you are ready to give out advice just yet.
probably trolling but it annoys me when people ignore advice from experienced people.


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

Not another one! Spilt them up


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

I look forward to your post in a few weeks when 

1- one has killed another
2- one isnt eating
3- one isnt growing
4- they are really happy cause one rides on the back of the other (dominance!!) 

Im not sure any of us would suggest we are experts on all aspects of caring but you- after two weeks ofowning a beardie cannot say that we are wrong- we dont give advice out for you to annoy you- its from previous experience, numberous threads about dominance etc and therefore im not sure what qualifys you to dismiss our advice!


----------



## jamess& Alice the beardie (Nov 14, 2010)

yeah i know im not an expert and tbh i dnt think some of you are either and when my dads freind came round who breeds beardie draogns he ssaid yess theyy are great no signss of dominane both eatingg well so tbh when someone like me first time owner comes saying he has 2 beardies thn you lot tell me to SPLIT them up it annoys me i only wnted some advice not to bee told im doingg everything wrong
andd there is probss aload off other people outt there who are thinkingg the same, some things you all told me ent even helped ! :2thumb:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

jamess& Alice the beardie said:


> yeah i know im not an expert and tbh i dnt think some of you are either and when my dads freind came round who breeds beardie draogns he ssaid yess theyy are great no signss of dominane both eatingg well so tbh when someone like me first time owner comes saying he has 2 beardies thn you lot tell me to SPLIT them up it annoys me i only wnted some advice not to bee told im doingg everything wrong
> andd there is probss aload off other people outt there who are thinkingg the same, some things you all told me ent even helped ! :2thumb:


you wanted advice and everyones advice is to split them up. why ask for advice if your just gonna ignor it anyways.


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

jamess& Alice the beardie said:


> yeah i know im not an expert and tbh i dnt think some of you are either and when my dads freind came round who breeds beardie draogns he ssaid yess theyy are great no signss of dominane both eatingg well so tbh when someone like me first time owner comes saying he has 2 beardies thn you lot tell me to SPLIT them up it annoys me i only wnted some advice not to bee told im doingg everything wrong
> andd there is probss aload off other people outt there who are thinkingg the same, some things you all told me ent even helped ! :2thumb:


I think the main question myself and other have asked is how old are the beardies?

And if you follow the link I put before it is just one example of what can happen when you house two beardies together. The person who posted the thread that I linked you to just afew weeks ago was recommending people get a second beardie to keep the first company etc etc, but now they come on here after one was attacked.

But reguardless of the possible problems of keeping two together, the basic proceedure to introduce two animals was ignored I think? A three month quarentene procedure is required for any new arrival before going in with a cage mate.

I am assuming your beardies are young, wait till they hit 6 months then if you have one or even two males you could end up with issues.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm wondering what sex they are - one is called Ozzie and the other Alice.


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

So what I understand is, you were given advice to split them up... you took it as "doom and gloom" and "everyone is saying I'm doing everything wrong!" and you now think we're all morons and your two weeks of experience is the be all, end all. How's that? Am I close?


----------



## Crotalus atrox (Dec 12, 2008)

Think about it this way....

If you were put into a small space with another male who is bigger than you, food is short and only one bed hes going to fight you over it, and if your stuck in a room with a nice looking girl your going to get ideas.

Beardies are the same mate. 

Even females bicker and babies bite.


----------



## jamess& Alice the beardie (Nov 14, 2010)

i wasw trying to help people out and you guys go bazurk it ent rightt and FYI male and female 
your being ppretty dread i was trying to help people and youu dont like it soo moan at me i ent saying no one has told me anything tht is wrongg butt youu ent exactly being fair


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

jamess& Alice the beardie said:


> i wasw trying to help people out and you guys go bazurk it ent rightt and FYI male and female
> your being ppretty dread i was trying to help people and youu dont like it soo moan at me i ent saying no one has told me anything tht is wrongg butt youu ent exactly being fair


Ok male and female, how old are they?

If they are under 6 months then it is almost impossible to sex them so dont trust what the breeder/shop said they were. Ok so possible scenarios:

male+female=once they hit 6 months the male matures, will try to mate with the female. The female should not be bred from until 12 months (18 months is safer), as she could become egg bound from breeding so early and this is potentially fatal. As adults the male will pester the female to mate, causing her stress. Secondly you will end up with 100's of baby beardies, costing a fortune to raise and not selling for much. It would be better to freeze the eggs, but if you do that then why put the female through the stress of being mated with and laying eggs (it takes alot out of her), so why keep them together?
male+male=at 6 months they will realise they are both male, will start to fight over reseources, they may form and dominant and submissive pair, but all it takes is one foot out of place and you come home to find two injured dragons (at best)
female+female=best chance of them living happily, but even then one will dominate
So there you go, the odds are stacked against you for keeping two together.

But I know I sound like a broken record, but quarentine? you should have done it, you dont know what parasites the new one could have. It will be a good idea to get a fecal test done for both of them to make sure niether have any nasties.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

jamess& Alice the beardie said:


> i wasw trying to help people out and you guys go bazurk it ent rightt and FYI male and female
> your being ppretty dread i was trying to help people and youu dont like it soo moan at me i ent saying no one has told me anything tht is wrongg butt youu ent exactly being fair



With regards to them being male and female, you do realise males mature a lot quicker then females. He will constantly harass her to mate and if she's too young a lot of problems can occur.
Your not really helping people either. 2 weeks is not long enough for you to observe the behavior of these beardies and give advise to others about it.


----------



## jamess& Alice the beardie (Nov 14, 2010)

yeah i know but when yo have been researching about them for 18 months and your family have preiously owned them you know i do some things and can you just like leave me alone now i was trying to help people and clearlyy i cant
you ent beingg fair about thiss 1!!!:devil:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

jamess& Alice the beardie said:


> yeah i know but when yo have been researching about them for 18 months and your family have preiously owned them you know i do some things and can you just like leave me alone now i was trying to help people and clearlyy i cant
> you ent beingg fair about thiss 1!!!:devil:



If youve researched them for 18 months you would know they are solitary creatures and do not need 'friends'.
Everyone on here has been fair to you, it's you that hasn't listened an is taking everything that's been said as a personal attack. At the end of the day a lot of people on here have seen these types of threads before then in a few months time it will be one is underweight, one isn't eating, one is hiding all the time, one is dead, so not getting at you just trying to help!!


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

jamess& Alice the beardie said:


> yeah i know but when yo have been researching about them for 18 months and your family have preiously owned them you know i do some things and can you just like leave me alone now i was trying to help people and clearlyy i cant
> you ent beingg fair about thiss 1!!!:devil:


Well I think my argument was quite sound, and remember you are in a newbie section, so other newbies will see this and think its ok.

Yes some people do keep beardies together, and yes it can work well. These people are experienced keepers who have years of beardie experience and can instantly tell what is aggression and dominance. My friend kept two females together and they got on like a house on fire, but she would never ever recommend a first time keeper house two together.

While you do have experience, it still doesnt justify the possible danger your putting her in by housing her with a male at a young age.


----------



## jamess& Alice the beardie (Nov 14, 2010)

cann we just leavee it now this is getting annoyinhh


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

jamess& Alice the beardie said:


> cann we just leavee it now this is getting annoyinhh


...Do you have something wrong with you?


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

you wanted advice, you got it. That's fairly simple, they might be getting along for these two weeks but things change. They mature, they want their own territory and when sexually mature you have hormonal animals whom are quite likely to hurt eachother.

This forum is made up of owners of many species of different animal, hundreds maybe thousands own bearded dragons and male/female pairs permanently living together isn't advised. 

Females *can* be successfully housed together, that doesn't mean you have to though. Distinguishing sex of beardies at a young age can sometimes be tricky and you have a male/female pair. Possibly siblings, that's something you inevitably don't want to breed.

Just going to guess by your attitude and spelling issues you're fairly young or have some form of problem. 

For the welfare of these animals, sort it out please.


----------



## Luke_Dixon (Nov 21, 2010)

Mate come on, listen to the advice! There are a lot of experienced reptile owners on this forum, they know their stuff! Doesn't matter how experienced someone might be, you should listen to advice! For the animals safety and welfare at least!:bash:


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

jamess& Alice the beardie said:


> yeah i know but when yo have been researching about them for 18 months and your family have preiously owned them you know i do some things and can you just like leave me alone now i was trying to help people and clearlyy i cant
> you ent beingg fair about thiss 1!!!:devil:


People who have A LOT more experience than you are giving you useful advice yet you feel they are being mean and unfair because they are disagreeing with you and telling you something that is mentioned on nearly every caresheet? If you had been doing your research like you said you'd know that they should live on their own and the reasons why.
Just because one 'expert' comes along and tells you it's ok to keep them together it doesn't mean they actually are ok... 'experts' can get it wrong seemingly.

How old are you exactly? Your reactions make you seem rather immature.


----------



## naz90 (May 9, 2010)

hi all i was in one of my local rep shops yesterday and saw 5 beardies in the same viv all adults 1 male and 4 females(which all belong to the shop) i was just wondering wheather it is ok to do this i'm not going to do it myself but being it was in a shop i fort maybe it would be ok to do 
cheers 
nathan
p.s i wont name the shop because i know the owner of the shop comes on here.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

naz90 said:


> hi all i was in one of my local rep shops yesterday and saw 5 beardies in the same viv all adults 1 male and 4 females(which all belong to the shop) i was just wondering wheather it is ok to do this i'm not going to do it myself but being it was in a shop i fort maybe it would be ok to do
> cheers
> nathan
> p.s i wont name the shop because i know the owner of the shop comes on here.


Would say it was very risky not to mention exhausting for the females being with a male constantly. must be a massive viv to house 5 adult beardies if its just a 3ft or somthing then its just ridiculous but not surprising as its a shop most are out to just make money and not really worried about welfare of reptiles.
again i dont know if this is a genuine question or you are just trolling


----------



## stubbsy18 (Jan 1, 2008)

jamess& Alice the beardie said:


> yeah i know im not an expert and tbh i dnt think some of you are either and when my dads freind came round who breeds beardie draogns he ssaid yess theyy are great no signss of dominane both eatingg well so tbh when someone like me first time owner comes saying he has 2 beardies thn you lot tell me to SPLIT them up it annoys me i only wnted some advice not to bee told im doingg everything wrong
> andd there is probss aload off other people outt there who are thinkingg the same, some things you all told me ent even helped ! :2thumb:


 
i had two baby beardies and they were fine for a couple of maonths when i had been told by a reptile shop they would be fine together, in the end i had to split them up because one was'nt eating very well and the growth slowed down et, so this double my initial cost, personally i think you should take the advice and listen to people with experiance.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

There are a lot of threads on here lately and a lot of people being quite negitive towards the OP. This does not make for a very good place to come when your seeking advice. To everyone please make it a better experience for everyone by making your replies to people in a more pleasant way.

To the OP of this post this is my advise to you. You have 2 beardies who appear at the moment to be thriving in eachothers company. I need to know a few things as I have not read your previous posts. 

Are you Beardies Male and Female? If the answer to this is yes then, to be perfectly honest with you they should not be housed together. Males reach sexual maturity much quicker than females and you *could* end up with a problem of your girl being harrassed and bred to early. This is a problem for her because it is more likely at an early age to become egg bound, have problems with her hip joints, stunt her growth not to mention how brutal mating can be.

If your beardies are male and female and they are a related pair again they should not be bred because you might end up with a batch of babies with deformaties and stunted growth. So again would recommend seperation.

If you have two Males eventually your going to have problems Males are best kept alone as they will compete for dominance and fight.. yes sometimes to the death and you could end up with one seriously injured beardie.. Not saying that is what *will* happen just telling you what *Could* happen. 

If you have two females, that are of similar size and personality they can live a happy life together. I have known females when seperated from their female companions who have stopped eating and seem to be pining for the other. This you need to monitor over a period of a couple of months if you see any sign of one dominating the other, one that seems to be staying down the cool end, not feeding etc.. then again you sould be thinking about seperation. 

Liz


----------



## naz90 (May 9, 2010)

yellrat said:


> Would say it was very risky not to mention exhausting for the females being with a male constantly. must be a massive viv to house 5 adult beardies if its just a 3ft or somthing then its just ridiculous but not surprising as its a shop most are out to just make money and not really worried about welfare of reptiles.
> again i dont know if this is a genuine question or you are just trolling


 this is genuine question i was just wondering if you could do that. i wouldn't do it myself but you can understand why some people do when they are getting beardies think its ok to house a couple or more together because you see it in shops


----------



## MissCarpetPython (Oct 21, 2010)

_*Dont house together. If you cant afford 2 vivs then sell one off your lizards..............*_


----------

